# How do I password protect my home network?!



## jigabeth (Sep 11, 2008)

In our house we have two computers running Windows XP and also a laptop running Vista. 
One of the computers running XP is connected to a modem and wireless router. 
We have been able to use the internet on the second computer for at least a year and the laptop since Christmas. 
Recently my dad discovered that our neighbours can access our internet connections. We do not have file or printer sharing enabled in the network though.
I tried to tell him before that we needed a password on our network and so did my mum. He told me to set it up and I have tried many times and I am unable to set up the password.
On our main computer (with the modem and wireless router) I go into 'Control Panel' and then 'Network and Internet Connections' then 'Set up or change your home or small office network'.
A window pops up that says "Welcome to the network setup wizard". it goes through a process which does not include how to add a password and I can't figure out how else to add one. I have searched on google and that is how I found this forum.
Please help.
(I have figured out how I could do it if the main computer was running vista, but that is no help)


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Based on what you've said so far, I can safely assume you have a wireless router providing wireless network connectivity. By default and much to my anguish, manufacturers ship wireless routers with no encryption enabled. The password you are referring to deals with the encryption used to secure a wireless network. Without getting too much in to detail, the router and the client (ex. your laptop with a wireless network card) must have the same encryption type (WEP, WPA, or WPA2) and both use the same passphrase (or password.) If one of these don't match, then you're not going to be able to talk to the router.

You can start by posting the make and model of your router or alternatively go to the manufacturer's website for your router and look for downloadable pdf manuals and follow the instructions there to set up wireless encryption.


----------



## jigabeth (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you.
The brand is Belkin and the Model number is F5D7230-4

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=136493 this is the model that we have.


----------



## icmpechome (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&pid=F5D7230-4&aid=5999&scid=221

Here is a link to your manual; look for the version of your device. You'll want to setup either WEP or preferably WPA with PSK as listed in section 6.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd use WPA unless it's not possible, WEP is anemic security.


----------



## jigabeth (Sep 11, 2008)

Can you use WPA with Windows XP?
I think I may have read somewhere that something to do with setting up a network doesn't work with Windows XP unless you have Service Pack 2, which we don't. (I might be wrong)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why would you not have SP2? In truth, you should be up to SP3 now. If you don't have it, I'd recommend you install it. SP2 in particular fixed a bunch of wireless networking issues.


----------



## jigabeth (Sep 11, 2008)

Well if it's an extra thing you have to buy then my dad doesn't go out and buy new programs whenever they come out. If it's something just as a regular update that you download then I don't know why my dad hasn't downloaded it. I never use that computer, I just want to protect our network.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't have to buy SP2 or SP3, you simply install them from Windows update. I don't know why he's not using automatic updates if he's not computer savvy, but I'd suggest upgrading to at least SP2 and using WPA if you really want to protect the network.


----------

